# Upholstery cleaners



## Aly akerman (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi, we have just bought a lovely house in the village of Serra near Tomar. The sofa is a nice one and doesn't need replacing, just cleaned up. Would anyone have knowledge of how to go about hiring an upholstery cleaner or where to buy one, before we buy one in UK and take over. Our home is currently being used as a holiday home.


----------

